# Rio, Poppy and Tottie!



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

This is our Rio, who will be 7 in May and mum to Poppy:










This is Poppy, who will be 5 in June and mum to Tottie.










And this is Poppy's daughter, Jellytot (Tottie) who is nearly six months old!


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

What beautiful beautiful darling ragdolls!!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

They are all gorgeous, but my fav has to be Poppy (sorry Rio & Tottie).


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

You've got some real beauties there!


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

They're stunning. Are they some kind of pedigree? (I'm new to the world of cat ownership).


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments.

Yes, Jude, they are Ragdolls


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are all gorgeous, lovely pictures,


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

you have some absolutely stunning ragdolls there


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

All absolutely gorgeous


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow! What a beauty! She looks like purebread too. Such pretty blue eyes!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Sarahberra they are all traditional Ragdolls.


----------



## Weebles (Nov 4, 2009)

Stunning and gorgeous!


----------

